# no google wallet on gnex?



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Whats with VZW blocking Google Wallet on the nex? http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/12/05/businessinsiderblocked-no-google-wa.DTL im sure that it wont take long for devs to get it on but still. isnt that a restriction on a vanilla phone?


----------



## Remyx (Aug 4, 2011)

Isn't this anti-competitive? Someone should sue Verizon over this. This is a trash move by Big Red.

I'm almost certain 3rd party devs will find ways around it. It has already been shown to work on the GSM version http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/28/google-wallet-unofficially-finessed-into-galaxy-nexus-complete/


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

According to this article it is anti-competitive . Of course according to the article the Galaxy Nexus won't be out till January 2012, so either this guy isn't well informed or he knows something we don't. Either way I figured I would throw it out there for all to see.

http://www.techzone360.com/topics/techzone/articles/241011-verizon-wireless-samsung-galaxy-will-not-support-google.htm


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

This is fairly "old" news though. But yes its bogus. However I wouldn't utilize this anyways. Just don't trust it fully.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> This is fairly "old" news though. But yes its bogus. However I wouldn't utilize this anyways. Just don't trust it fully.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


+ 1


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> This is fairly "old" news though. But yes its bogus. However I wouldn't utilize this anyways. Just don't trust it fully.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


i wouldnt use it either. but id like the decision to be mine ykw.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

Do we know this has actually been confirmed? Every article I read says its been "confirmed" but doesn't actually say who confirmed it other then the generic "a spokesperson I met with". Let's be honest there have been untold numbers of "confirmed" launch days for the phone by the same "spokesperson I met with" that have all since passed.

I don't doubt Verizon would pull at stunt like this, but would Google be on board with it? Also like Remyx stated earlier it seems blatantly anti-competitive(illegal?) especially when Verizon owns it's own version of Google Wallet - Isis.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> i wouldnt use it either. but id like the decision to be mine ykw.


Exactly


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> i wouldnt use it either. but id like the decision to be mine ykw.


Hey I completely agree was just giving my personal thought on it that's all.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Hey I completely agree was just giving my personal thought on it that's all.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


sorry if i seemed snappy. wasnt trying to be. honest. i think way to much could go wrong with something like that. way to many thieves out there. wouldnt take long for someone to figure out a way to pull something really crooked off.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

To be honest, I would probably give it a shot. There are so many ways for people to steal your credit/debit card info anyway. It happens all the time, especially this time of year.

I had my debit number stolen a few months ago by someone that works at Barnes and Nobles. They had a skimmer hacked into the credit card swipe. They never even touched my credit card and stole all my info. Within 1/2 hour they had bought 300 bucks worth of books. I reported it to the local PD and had everything refunded right back to me.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> sorry if i seemed snappy. wasnt trying to be. honest. i think way to much could go wrong with something like that. way to many thieves out there. wouldnt take long for someone to figure out a way to pull something really crooked off.


That's my thoughts. I'm fine with using my real wallet anyways I kinda like it lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

That ^^^^

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

I have tossed the idea to a big time TBolt dev and he's "fairly confident" it can be hacked easily.

Unlike most, this is one of my deciding factors. To be able to leave my wallet at home when I jam to get some take out or drive thru or hit the market real quick is VERY appealing to me. Plus the discounts you get at Jamba Juice are awesome.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

god i have heard jamba juice mentioned in a long time . they still around huh? anyway. my only real concern is the nfc technology. if someone came up with a way to get info using only that it would be devastating.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> god i have heard jamba juice mentioned in a long time . they still around huh? anyway. my only real concern is the nfc technology. if someone came up with a way to get info using only that it would be devastating.


Eh, not for me. I don't have a Citi card anymore so I'd just use the prepay option. At least that way the damage can be somewhat minimized, and it's not tied to my actual card.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Eh, not for me. I don't have a Citi card anymore so I'd just use the prepay option. At least that way the damage can be somewhat minimized, and it's not tied to my actual card.


 ahh. you got a point there.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't are the security concern everyone has. How would this be less secure than the debit/credit card in your wallet now. There's a good chance your card has similar functionality (swipeless or contact payment, etc) except that it can't be turned off. If you try to 'scan' your phone's NFC, you're not going to get your card's info. You have to open Google wallet and put your pin in.

If you're worried about rouge apps, there are two things I have to say. First, quit downloading untrustworthy apps. Second, I'm pretty sure Google keeps your stuff locked up tight. It's not like your card info is going to be sitting in a plain text file.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

true . i see what youre saying


----------



## JoeProcopio (Jun 29, 2011)

Thus is the one functionality I was really looking forward to...my old cards had the cops in then, my new cards don't and I miss being able to tap and pay...plus with this I would use my one card specifically for this, so I would keep the balance low to minimize any issues...

I'm sure cm9 will have it enabled, that's all I care about

Sent from my Galaxy S on VZW!


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tmobile and att block google wallet as well....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

JoeProcopio said:


> Thus is the one functionality I was really looking forward to...my old cards had the cops in then, my new cards don't and I miss being able to tap and pay...plus with this I would use my one card specifically for this, so I would keep the balance low to minimize any issues...
> 
> I'm sure cm9 will have it enabled, that's all I care about
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S on VZW!


Really? Of all the new things ics brings this is the one you were most excited about? Are you sure you aren't exaggerating?


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

This is the reason I will be rooting my phone. I really want Google Wallet and I think it should be illegal for carriers (Verizon is not only one doing this btw) to force a particular service. If Microsoft was illegal in how it handled browsers, then this is clearly illegal.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Vzwnews just tweeted that they are not blocking it. They said Verizon does not block apps.


----------



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

Personally, I would use this.. Reason being, if you lose your actual wallet, you have to go and cancel all your credit/debit cards (or put them on hold) and risk the chance of a small time window of someone being able to run a charge via credit on your card(s)..

If you lock your phone via pin/pass/pattern.. AND you have a pin on your Google Wallet (for use), You lose your [Google] "wallet" you report a stolen phone, and you're all set, credit cards/debit cards don't have to be canceled and you can continue to use them..

I _was_ extremely excited for this.. However, ONCE again, Verizon Wireless will continue to screw the consumer, for what? What advantage does Big Red gain by disabling Google Wallet?

Anti-Competitive..

I hope CM9 and other custom ROMs can enable this somehow.. Even if it requires I get a new battery (with an NFC chip)..

I got two fingers for your Verizon and ones on each hand..


----------



## k0admunk33 (Jul 22, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Vzwnews just tweeted that they are not blocking it. They said Verizon does not block apps.


If you believe that, try downloading Wireless Tether from the market on your Vzw phone. I know I don't see it on my Tbolt, but I know it's there.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Vzwnews just tweeted that they are not blocking it. They said Verizon does not block apps.


Yeah they said the reason Google Wallet won't be on the phone is because of intergration issues.

That makes sense right? How would a phone designed by Google, running an operating system designed by Google, be able to work with a service designed by Google??????


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> Yeah they said the reason Google Wallet won't be on the phone is because of intergration issues.
> 
> That makes sense right? How would a phone designed by Google, running an operating system designed by Google, be able to work with a service designed by Google??????


You left out VZW nazis. There is the integration problem. Google can't be more integrated in their own phone than the carrier that just acts as dumb pipes for data.


----------



## joackie27 (Jun 22, 2011)

ISIS. That's the reason why Verizon is "blocking" Google Wallet from the Galaxy Nexus. Isis is a mobile phone-based payment system that Discover, Barclaycard, AT&T, T-Mobile, and Verizon are launching. So it will be in direct competition with Google Wallet.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISIS_(mobile_payment_system)​


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

shinobi26 said:


> ISIS. That's the reason why Verizon is "blocking" Google Wallet from the Galaxy Nexus. Isis is a mobile phone-based payment system that Discover, Barclaycard, AT&T, T-Mobile, and Verizon are launching. So it will be in direct competition with Google Wallet.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia....payment_system)​


True and it also should be illegal.

It should simply work with any of these options and based on the various parts of the service the user can choose which they want... just like any other commercially available product.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I think the last thing I want is VZW and ATT to work together. It won't be "hey lets make both of our networks better and cheaper so everyone can afford to use it" it'll be "how can we squeeze more money out of these people while adding as little value as possible?"


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

its not anti competitive for 2 reasons... its verizons product and google has agreed to it, they werent forced to take it off.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> its not anti competitive for 2 reasons... its verizons product and google has agreed to it, they werent forced to take it off.


It's still anti competitive. Verizon is using it's power as the number 1 carrier in the US to force a competing product to be removed off it's phone. You can't really think Verizon asked nicely and Google simply agreed. Verizon most likely stated they wouldn't use the phone if Google included it.

Also it may violate the terms of a deal Verizon made with the government when the purchased some frequencies a while back. Another member posted this link before http://www.nationaljournal.com/tech/free-press-verizon-may-have-violated-spectrum-rules-in-google-negotiation-20111207


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

What about T-Mobile or AT&T? Isn't T-Mobile supposed to be where the Galaxy Nexus should have launched first in the US(according to some)? Wait, T-Mobile's Nexus S doesn't have Google Wallet either...*le gasp* and neither does AT&T's version! Oh my...and yet everyone's complaining about Verizon not having it and saying it's not a pure Google phone anymore.


----------

